# How much do you LOVE GBAtemp?



## Opium (Feb 14, 2007)

*How much do you LOVE GBAtemp?*

Your chance to win one of three R4 DS's!














This Valentine's Day be our Valentine. We have not one but *three R4 DS's up for grabs* for the lucky suitors thanks to the R4 DS Team. All you have to do is answer the simple question *'How much do you LOVE GBAtemp?'*







*Competition:*

 The aim is to compose an entry that shows how much you love GBAtemp. It could be virtually anything: a poem, an amusing photoshopping, a photograph of you baking a cake in the shape of our mascot, making GBAtemp crop circles that appear in Google Earth. Whatever you fancy! The idea is that everyone has their own idea of love, show us how much you love GBAtemp in your own special way. Your entry will be judged on creativity and dedication.
*Rules:*

 One Entry per person, forum account required.
 You must post your entry in the competition thread HERE and clearly indicate that it is your entry.
 Entries should not require the installation of additional software.
 Entries must not include any illegal, pornographic or offensive material. Entries that are unsuitable will be removed.
 The competition ends *February 28th*.
*Prize:*

 One R4 DS
 There will be *three winners*










*www.R4DS.net*


*Judging:*

 Judging will be conducted by the Staff.
 Entries will be judged on creativity and dedication.
 The winning entries will be announced shortly after the competition closes on February 28th.

Many thanks to the R4 DS Team for supplying the prizes for this competition! We hope everyone has a wonderful Valentine's Day and we look forward to seeing your entries. Most importantly have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






All ENTRIES must be post in the *Entry Thread*. Any entries posted in the comments of this post will NOT be counted.


----------



## MR_COW (Feb 14, 2007)

Me love you long time!

Now give me a damn R4.


----------



## tshu (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh. Oh it's on.


----------



## Opium (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh no who let tshu out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anywho, If anyone wants to use the GBAtemp mascot head for anything in their entry. i.e. Print out and stick to their dog, you can grab it below.

GBAtemp Mascot (2132x1625)


----------



## tshu (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> Oh no who let tshu out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## Taras (Feb 14, 2007)

I blame myself for setting the tone of the official entry thread and making it closely resemble a swarm of retarded human locusts. But hey, that was my entry...


----------



## Qpido (Feb 14, 2007)

My love for GBAtemp is like a potato.

I win.

Q~


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 14, 2007)

GBAtemp is like sex. Only with retarded animals, and lots of chips, Sour cream style. Feel the powa....

I'd write a poem, but I'm verbally and literately, devoid of all skill. Sorry.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> Oh no who let tshu out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And please, use tape to stick it to your dog. If you staple it to your dog, you don't win.


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Why not? The dog will heal. I mean come on, its a GBAtemp mascot. Isn't it supposed to heal all?


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBAtemp like michael jackson loves kids. A whole lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 COOKIE PLEASE!
here's a little tiny bit of lame script to show my love

if(GBAtempLovesMe){
R4DS.GiveTo(imgod22222);
}


----------



## saxamo (Feb 14, 2007)

1-act-play in the works!


----------



## mcbey (Feb 14, 2007)

I love GBATemp so much That I would kill GBATEmp just to protect it, like if someone said they were going to make gbatemp unpretty and make everyone hate it then I would kill GbAtemp just to keep it ect.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 14, 2007)

cripes, mcbey, that's SOME devotion there. If killing people protected people, hell: I'm a serial killer xD


----------



## mcbey (Feb 14, 2007)

We all have little serial killers in side of us.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 14, 2007)

xD so true ROFLANDSOMEOTHERLETTERSTOPUTEMPHASISON!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 14, 2007)

Your gbatemp is the best I ever went because your is so much informations and more details like ds-xtreme, m3 simply ds, R4, and many more. You also have a friendly environment for us to enjoy and great to come here for many tournaments and chats to make friends. I am sorry about my english but from the bottom of my heart that this gbatemp is awesome for all over the world as well. CHEERS!


----------



## monaug5 (Feb 14, 2007)

is this compo open to everyone around the world?


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(monaug5 @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> is this compo open to everyone around the world?



Yes, it's open to the entire world. But only this world. Do you know how much it costs to ship to Mars????? It's outrageous!


----------



## monaug5 (Feb 14, 2007)

Have you seen my entry its very good dont you agree?


----------



## kobewan (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(monaug5 @ Feb 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is this compo open to everyone around the world?
> ...



Yeah I've seen those quotes, and I can't blame you really.

But I was hoping you were at least shipping to alternate universes. You cheapskates!


----------



## ros_128 (Feb 14, 2007)

I love you GBAtemp!


----------



## fvig2001 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, I love GBAtemp so much that I ignore grammatical errors posted by the users of its forums. Cheers!


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 14, 2007)

*I want to have GBAtemp.net's babies.*


----------



## RueGorE (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh this is so cheesy, but GBAtemp rox anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to whomever wins since I fail at love anyway hehe.


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 14, 2007)

I love them, you should see my video...

Ah man, YouTube is so slow, it still hasn't uploaded? Check again later, I guess.

Edit:
So I can change my entry before the due date right? I'm doing something with the lodge next door. I just got new batteries, so I will be able to record movies now, instead of using that cheap mic.....


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 14, 2007)

:  /  I had a pic of my doggy and kitties with GBATEMP heads on them, but now that opium suggested it it won't count for originality.

Time to think of something else.  *SIGH*
Maybe meh own vid of somethin.


----------



## yee (Feb 14, 2007)

Oops, posted in wrong thread


----------



## zif (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## legendofphil (Feb 14, 2007)

I know that one of the rules is it can't use additional software, but how do you feel about the shockwave plugin?


----------



## Wuschmaster (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't like this kind of a competition. It has nothing to do with games and this day is annoying enough with all the love shit. Please don't do such a competition again. Thanks!


----------



## ashly138 (Feb 14, 2007)

*BIG MASCOT HEAD*

You Just Got To Love GBATEMP. Just Look At This Face   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






This is my Entry Hoop You LiKe It


----------



## dice (Feb 14, 2007)

why's there 2 topics??


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 14, 2007)

Some post up there made my browser a'splode.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> I don't like this kind of a competition. It has nothing to do with games and this day is annoying enough with all the love shit. Please don't do such a competition again. Thanks!


its for fun. whats wrong with a competition.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 14, 2007)

How can you hate love?! You're a poopy-face.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> why's there 2 topics??


Because the entries aren't supposed to be in this one


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 14, 2007)

this topic is to talk about the competition the other is for your entry, good luck everyone.


----------



## rest0re (Feb 14, 2007)

poem for gbatemp:

gbatemp is the best / i'd take it over the rest
maxconsole takes up in ass / gbatemp doesn't take any cash(from modchip makers)
sometimes reviews are shit / but then i just take hit(from my bong)
no-intro and gbarl.it are gbatemp friends / but i prefer gbatemp to the end
gbatemp you are the rocks / you own like asian wild ox
i want revolution / for my poison distribution
give to me or ill have to deal with instrument of execution

extra, slogan for trashman - we have pubes!


----------



## WunSick (Feb 14, 2007)

Honestly, i love GBATEMP, i visit here anywhere between 5 - 15 times daily, just to kill time, search for information, or help out.  It has deffinitly become one of my favorite sites at home and at the office (thank god its work safe or id pull my hair out if i couldnt get my GBATEMP fix in ugh) aaaanyways, love this place, doing a great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have easily beat out long time sites like maxconsole and beat out sites like wiinewz and any other 'hot sites' that appear to pop up over night.

Love you guys, keep up the great work! 


___________+88________________________________________
___________+880_______________________________________
___________++88_______________________________________
___________++88_______________________________________
____________+880_________________________+++_________
____________+888________________________+888_________
____________++880______________________+888__________
____________++888_____+++88__________+++8____________
____________++8888__+++8880++88____+++88_____________
____________+++8888+++8880++8888__++888______________
_____________++888++8888+++888888++888_______________
_____________++88++8888++8888888++888________________
_____________++++++888888888888888888________________
______________++++++88888888888888888________________
______________++++++++000888888888888________________
_______________+++++++000088888888888________________
________________+++++++00088888888888________________
_________________+++++++088888888888_________________
_________________+++++++088888888888_________________
__________________+++++++8888888888__________________
__________________+++++++0088888888__________________
__________________++++++0088888888___________________


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 14, 2007)

Blergh, I have a better idea: How much do you LOVE ShadowXP?


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Feb 14, 2007)

So can I use profanity it my rap song about GBAtemp...?


----------



## Verocity (Feb 14, 2007)

Man this is going to be a crazy contest. Im so ready, I know what im going to do. Which is a couple of things..lets go!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 come on R4!


----------



## T-hug (Feb 14, 2007)

Good luck to everyone, I personally like WunSick's asci SHAMONE, HEEE HEEEEEEEEEEE!
I got some slippers from my gf....

PLEASE POST YOUR ENTRYS IN THE OTHER THREAD.. THX!


----------



## GBA_Temper (Feb 14, 2007)

I LOVE GBATEMP SO MUCH I WOULD NAME MY Hummer 2 to GBATEMP. AND GET A PICTURE OF THE GBATEMP LOGO. LOL I LOVE GBATEMP SO MUCH I WOULD BREAK-UP WITH MY GIRL FRIEND TO STAY AS A MEMBER ON GBATEMP....


----------



## tshu (Feb 14, 2007)

SO I am working on my entry right now... which is really sad when you think about the fact that it is actual Valentines day today, and I am stuck at home alone making something for a video game website...


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought you and TPi would be in the jungle by now, fighting mad gorillas with your shirts off...
.. or making friends with them, with your shirts off.

.. or doing something...
.. with your shirts off.


----------



## tama_mog (Feb 15, 2007)

I love gbatemp as a community, overall great group of people and a good place for information for us Nintendo fans.  I don't have anything creative or different to say but I think the painting of the gbatemp mascot and mthrnite so far has my vote.  But he might be disqualified since he's a mod now. =P  Keep up the great work mods/admins; love the new site improvements and content.  Happy Valentines to everyone and hope everyone's enjoying this commericial holiday designed to torture men and drain their money.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Edited for other threadage.


----------



## TheStump (Feb 15, 2007)

people that join just for the contest shouldn't coun't, Obviously you do not love gbatemp but are mearly joining now to win a prize.


----------



## tshu (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> people that join just for the contest shouldn't coun't, Obviously you do not love gbatemp but are mearly joining now to win a prize.


Hah, ya I was surprised at the amount of entries are from people with only 1 post.


----------



## Taras (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > people that join just for the contest shouldn't coun't, Obviously you do not love gbatemp but are mearly joining now to win a prize.
> ...



I only have one worthwhile post to my credit. Does that count?


----------



## tshu (Feb 15, 2007)

Damn, why do newly uploaded Youtube videos work for a bit, and then go down. And then come back up like an hour later before working for good.


----------



## JayceMJ (Feb 15, 2007)

Tshu's entry is good stuff. I lol'd.


----------



## decript (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought tshu was pronounced 'choo'.
I haven't gotten around to doing anything, I think I would have to go big and not with a simple poem or something, really get in touch with my creative side. Its a shame, I really do love it here even though my activity is really inconsistent.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh, I just pronounced it 'shu'


----------



## tshu (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> yeh, I just pronounced it 'shu'


That would make too much sense.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Feb 15, 2007)

This is the sort of thing that makes GBAtemp great.

When maxconsole is confronted by a company to promote a product, they lie and give that product good reviews, and bash all competing products.

When gbatemp is confronted by a company to promote a product, they do something cool like this.  Something that benefits themsleves AND the readers.

maybe I should have posted this in entries


----------



## stutte (Feb 15, 2007)

Tshu, that was awesome! I wish I had your talent.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Feb 15, 2007)

I call him Tissue!


----------



## Smuff (Feb 15, 2007)

I've just watched Tissue's entry, and quite frankly I'm tempted to buy the guy an R4DS myself, it was that good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Excellent job mate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a good job there's more than one prize up for grabs, else this contest would be over people!


----------



## NoSoulX (Feb 15, 2007)

It's quite exciting to compete


----------



## tshu (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(stutte @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> Tshu, that was awesome! I wish I had your talent.Â


Oh, but I wish I had yours! That illustration of the GBAtemp Kid you made was great!


----------



## Helmut (Feb 15, 2007)

You'r all so great... Even if I know I will not win, I'm keeping working on my entry. Already 4 hours of work, and it should take me the week end to finish. And for a crapy result ^^. But I hope you'll have as much fun to read/watch it as me to do it.

It will be very hard to the staff to choose the winners.

I think that 2 weeks to post our entry is too much, one week could have been enough.


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 15, 2007)

Nobody likes my entry :'(


----------



## Helmut (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> Nobody likes my entry :'(


Found it quite funny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Helmut @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Feb 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody likes my entry :'(
> ...



If you don't mind me asking =X .. do you notice the bones and the gbatemp logo trough the portrait? =X It's just that.. i found out that in some people's screens due to brightness and contrast settings, it just looks like a black portrait with nothing in it =X


----------



## stutte (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Helmut @ Feb 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Danieluz @ Feb 15 2007 said:
> ...




looked just fine on the 3 monitors I viewed it on.


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 15, 2007)

Good to know, thank you =)


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(stutte @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> Tshu, that was awesome! I wish I had your talent.Â



I concur


----------



## dafatkid27 (Feb 15, 2007)

tshu ftw

btw, to add to the wonder, i always called him t'soo, almost making a z-ish sounds.  then i realized how stupid i sounded and started calling him t-shoo.  but, he will always be t'soo to me


----------



## Gnuh (Feb 16, 2007)

Someone should graffiti a building with the GBAtemp logo


----------



## stutte (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Gnuh @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> Someone should graffiti a building with the GBAtemp logo
> 
> 
> hmm. I wonder which rule that would break...
> ...




anything jump out at ya?


----------



## Harsky (Feb 17, 2007)

Shame I can't enter this competition now. I'm in Hong Kong and the first thing that came to mind when I saw this was make a GBAtemp cake.... either a huge one... or 50 smaller ones... but I wonder if I can get Mickey Mouse at Disneyland Hong Kong to hold up a sign with GBAtemp dude on it...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Feb 17, 2007)

I made an entry for you, GBAtemp. I want to spend the rest of my life with you, I do!!


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 17, 2007)

Man, I uploaded my new video at 3:00p.m. and CrapTube still says it's uploading. Dang it!!! Rawrrgggg!
Edit:
Yes it's done, whoop:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDFw985ZQTE


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Feb 17, 2007)

The first time when i saw gbaTemp i was like omg..This rox..Finally a decent page with all the good information on it what i just needed.I was 1 of the first members here.And im still lookin dailly for updates and news items..If gbatemp would die it would so dissapoint me and then i wont know any other page to look for decent and good information.I love it really so much that i cant think of another page as good as this.Soooo...GBATEMP I love you!!...and give me that damn R4..


----------



## Xanikseo (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> Man, I uploaded my new video at 3:00p.m. and CrapTube still says it's uploading. Dang it!!! Rawrrgggg!
> Edit:
> Yes it's done, whoop:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymRTPPo25hA


That's AMAZING!
I love the pennies coming out of the wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Opium (Feb 17, 2007)

ALL ENTRIES MUST BE POST IN THE *ENTRY THREAD*!

If you're entry is not post in the entry thread it will not be counted. This is NOT the entry thread.

*Entry Thread*


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 17, 2007)

Just post another link to the entry thread and close this one. People won't get it unless they have no choice.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 17, 2007)

I didn't find the rules that difficult to follow.
Wheat from the chaff, baby!
(Having said that, I will now go back and review the rules to find which one _I_ broke.)


----------



## Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Nevin007 (Feb 18, 2007)

My entry was a poem and I thought it turned out real well. Let me know what you guys think of it. It's on this page http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=44554&st=150

You spend some time writing something and it's nice to get some feedback. Now I'm not the kind of guy who sits around writing poetry all day long so go easy on me if you don't like it.


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Volsfan91 @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> *Volsfan91's Entry:*
> 
> Hi all! Just wanted to put in my entry, because this is one of the few opportunities I may have to actually be able to obtain a flashcart. (Can't buy one- had to have my grandparents buy sister's! And she doesn't like sharing.
> 
> ...




How long did that take? And how many ink cartridges did you go through? It looks very nice, I still can't believe how big it is!!!!!!!

Edit:
I see you're uploading a video, dangit, I can't wait to see how many people you killed to do this!


----------



## Volsfan91 (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, it took faaar too long. I did the printing and piecing together one day, (took about 2 hours) and the taping up on the wall the next.

I used about 75 sheets of paper (including screw-ups), two rolls of tape, and God knows how much how ink...

However, I'm very happy and I think I have a chance of winning, so it's all water under the bridge now!

BTW, I love this contest. Even if I don't win, I always like seeing the GBATemp forum users come alive.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Volsfan91 @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> BTW, I love this contest. Even if I don't win, I always like seeing the GBATemp forum users come alive.


Looks great! I'd say you have a good chance, it's obvious you put effort into it. SMASHING!
Kitty cat looked pretty happy about it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and yeah, this has pulled people out of the woodwork a bit, I always love it when that happens. All those guys that live in the "list on the left" on the homepage, finally posting something!

So many great entries too.

I have a favorite though...
..that dreamy voice..
..it haunts me.


----------



## Volsfan91 (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Volsfan91 @ Feb 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I love this contest. Even if I don't win, I always like seeing the GBATemp forum users come alive.
> ...


You're right, we've had some *awesome* entries already. I love seeing the creative side of everyone that we might not get to see on a daily posting basis. When we get into talking about DLDI, EZ-Flash, and DS-X, we all forget that everyone else has the rest of their lifes. This kind of lets us peek into other's creativity.

And yes, the cat enjoyed it very much.


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, I think "that" guy will steal a place for sure. I mean, how can you even compete with it; the guitar, the acsent, the sexiness.

Edit:
Thank you, Xanikseo, I really appreciate the comment


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> Yeah, I think "that" guy will steal a place for sure. I mean, how can you even compete with it; the guitar, the acsent, the sexiness.


Oh man you said it!
I fell in love!


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> Man, I uploaded my new video at 3:00p.m. and CrapTube still says it's uploading. Dang it!!! Rawrrgggg!
> Edit:
> Yes it's done, whoop:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDFw985ZQTE


wow, nice work, must've taken ages


----------



## SkH (Feb 18, 2007)

I really-really love GBATemp!

That's my first thing I check when my PC turns on!
That's my home page!
Every day I check it, never forgive and never don't check! Check all things on it, reads all things!

And I very happy with it!


----------



## amptor (Feb 19, 2007)

I love gbatemp enough to give u a +b on efnet, status +b = +beautiful.


----------



## midget35 (Feb 19, 2007)

My love for GBATemp is strong. 

It is time to prove that love.

Behold the evidence!!


----------



## Foie (Feb 20, 2007)

_Wow.  That was stupid.  I posted my entry in this thread... Just ignore this please..._


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 20, 2007)

I believe my entry shows the most dedication.


----------



## darkgamer051 (Feb 21, 2007)

I love gbatemp to the point i'd get the gbatemp sybol BRANDED ON MY ASS


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 21, 2007)

Older ROM junkies should get a kick out of my entry. No hate against no-intro, I just always preferred the radical chiptunes an intros. Adds more personality to the scene.
Also I'm worried that newbies won't really get it, but at least homebrewers could use it.
It anyone doesn't know cracktros:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cracktro


----------



## rest0re (Feb 21, 2007)

eurasia cracktro


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 22, 2007)

Haha, this Mode7 one. The second one after the monkey.

Honestly watching these make me a little annoyed about no-intro. I love cracktros! They're like the scene history.


----------



## rest0re (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> Haha, this Mode7 one. The second one after the monkey.
> 
> Honestly watching these make me a little annoyed about no-intro. I love cracktros! They're like the scene history.


i agree with you. i had that cracktro with advanced wars 2 and i played game during army but i often just played that cracktro


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Feb 24, 2007)

just love related


----------



## stutte (Feb 24, 2007)

wow TheStump that was amazing! great job!


----------



## Helmut (Feb 24, 2007)

Yay! I just finished my entry, but I had to find a way to put it on my PC and then do some post treatement and I'll submit it. It should be soon online.


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Feb 26, 2007)

So when precisely does this contest end?  If there wasn't so much debate over what it's supposed to mean, I would assume that the countdown showing on the front page is counting down to the contest deadline, but I thought I'd ask just to be sure.

The countdown will reach  all zeros at midnight Pacific time on Tuesday night.  I'm not sure why the contest would be keyed to Pacific time instead of GMT or something, but am I right in assuming that this is when everyone has ot have their entries in?

Or is that when the winners will be announced meaning that entries have to be in sooner?

And yes, I will be coming down to the wire for sure.


...word is bondage...


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 26, 2007)

Well that's funny, for me the countdown ends at midnight GMT. It looks like the counter's just counting to midnight in our individual timezones. I'd say assume entries are due by midnight GMT, unless moderators say otherwise (even if the deadline's a bit later you've lost nothing by submitting a few hours early)


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2007)

The coutdown is made in flash, and flash is a client-side application. Meaning it'll use your system's clock!

Psyfira: I really like your entry. I really really do.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 26, 2007)

The countdown timer is for the "surprise". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not the contest deadline specifically... BUT. Yes, coincidentally, they both begin and end at the same time, so the contest will close in approx. 24 hours and 50 minutes!


----------



## stutte (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, these 2 weeks flew by. For anyone who wants my original psd for the painting I did, you can grab it here: 

I


----------



## Helmut (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(stutte @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> wow, these 2 weeks flew by. For anyone who wants my original psd for the painting I did, you can grab it here:
> 
> I


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really interesting to see the process people go through to draw this stuff, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(oh and ignore lookout's comment, we're used to him coming out with some right rubbish sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

[Edit] Oh and a general comment I forgot; I'm amazed at how quickly most of you guys came up with, made and uploaded your entries. Loads of you did some fantastic stuff within 24 hours! You guys are brilliant


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2007)

GODDAMMIT!!!

My film was too big for utube, so I'm hosting it megaupload...  WTF did my camera have to breaK THIS WEEK...  please have made the deadline please...
Anyway, its 500 megs, so if you know a vid site that gives you that much storage, pos it plz, otherwise dl it.  (Very funny in my opinion.)

Link will be up soon, megaupload is being slow.

BTW, its a quicktime.mov file.


----------



## TheStump (Feb 28, 2007)

^^^
Zomg 500MB, why dont you link scale the video down, compress the file man.
the comp will be over by the time that thing uploads.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> ^^^
> Zomg 500MB, why dont you link scale the video down, compress the file man.
> the comp will be over by the time that thing uploads.


How do I link scale it?  I'm trying PNG/MPEG4 compression now, is there any better way?


----------



## TheStump (Feb 28, 2007)

Link scale? lol i must have daze off when i type that.

just compress it. How long does it go for and what was the orignal frame size?
Once you compress it you should be able to upload it as a youtube vid. Has to be under 100MB i think.


----------



## Opium (Feb 28, 2007)

I use VirtualDub to compress videos. Mpeg4 or divix is usually the best bet. Just lower the bitrate and such and you should have a nice small video file.

I don't know about you but it would take me hours to download a 500MB video, we're not all on super speed internet...


----------



## TheStump (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(stutte @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> wow TheStump that was amazing! great job!



Cheers mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just Dl'd your painting, man its awsome. Great job. I would have prolly done a painting as well but i wanted to take this oppurtunity to learn how flash works anyways. Your painting would have pwnd mine


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> I use VirtualDub to compress videos. Mpeg4 or divix is usually the best bet. Just lower the bitrate and such and you should have a nice small video file.
> 
> I don't know about you but it would take me hours to download a 500MB video, we're not all on super speed internet...


Youtube (meh vid, really random, VIEW IT NAO OR DIE!!)Meh smexy vid!
Imbedded in page, it'll show when craptube updates.  Posted in entry thread too.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2007)

I wish everyone the best of luck! Oh, the new skin rocks!

-- Peace


----------



## xvagos (Feb 28, 2007)

VERY VERY MUCH!!!!!


----------



## TheStump (Feb 28, 2007)

Shadowboy.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want that 2:19 of my life back, no offensive but i found that neither humorous nor entertaining.
I so glad you didnt make people DL'd that as a 500MB file, so one would have killed you for wasting that bandwidth.
so kudos on your effort.

Yes good luck to everyone, espeically tshu that mans love is beyond words...well besides the ones he used to describe his love. But yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Big thanks to GBAtemp for organising this and the R4 team for the prizes, i await the judges decision.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> Shadowboy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, I took that risk when I made the vid, I'm an everything or nothing kind of guy.  Half the people I've showed it to on other forums and such found it hilarious, the others like yourself not so much.  It all depends on how teh admins feel tho, eh? 

Anyway, best of luck to all.


----------



## indiraider (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE GBA TEMP! I is a cool place that you can come to to get DS/Wii news and the mods are not douches


----------



## hankchill (Mar 1, 2007)

My entry wasn't even in the Wiki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I worked hard too.

Regards.


----------



## OSW (Nov 8, 2007)

how come i can't access tshus song entry? it says that it is private
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuJy4TEaOMo

PLZ HELP ME!

(using noob style appeal!)


----------



## dice (Nov 8, 2007)

well according to the message you'll have to register and add his account as a "friend"


----------



## OSW (Nov 9, 2007)

damn shit, can someone just upload the flv? surely they used it to extract the music in the podcast.

i really wanna see it because i don't remember seeing it during the contest period at all.


----------

